# An explanation please?



## geobarrod (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello, I just downloaded from SVN on FreeBSD-STABLE-8 from http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/8/
follow the steps to make buildworld, make installworld and compile the kernel, when I restart the system after exec *uname -a* show me FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE. There was supposed to show me FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE, any explanation please thank you in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

The current -STABLE == FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE. You can see three types of -STABLE in *uname -a*: -STABLE (right after a -RELEASE has been released), RC[number] (a release candidate) or -PRERELEASE. So you're on the 8-STABLE tree.


----------

